
Things exist that are unknowable - yters
https://mindmatters.ai/2019/03/things-exist-that-are-unknowable/
======
tromp
At
[http://tromp.github.io/cl/Binary_lambda_calculus.html#Haltin...](http://tromp.github.io/cl/Binary_lambda_calculus.html#Halting_probability)
I was only able to determine the first 4 bits of Ω_λ, the Chaitin number or
halting probability of Binary Lambda Calculus.

